# Paph Chui Hua Dancer culture?



## paphs999 (Apr 10, 2015)

I have been scouring the internet for details on this paph.
I recently purchased a large seedling of this type, and despite damaged leaves,(treated with hydrogen p.) it seems to be settling in fairly well.
I'm growing it under a LED light, and am concerned about the proper distance from the light. The orchid's leaves are getting a darker green, so I moved a bit closer.
I was told they like the same light as a compact cattleya. What do you think?
I also would like to know what food you use, and how often you feed.
Has anyone been successfully blooming these year after year?
I just watered and fed it some 20-10 20 this morning.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2015)

i would give this plant Phal light not Cattleya light. I don't have this primary but i grow both its parent species. sanderianum and gigantifolium are both lower-light Paphs. otherwise keep it moist, with light feeding (1/16 tsp every watering), and good humidity and airflow.

also, i don't grow under LED so i can't help there but the leaves should be med-dark olive green.


----------



## paphs999 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Justin,
Thanks for the reply.
Have you bloomed your species? I understand that both of those have similar growing requirements.
I am fairly patient but wish I didn't have to wait until next or more for flowers.
It doesn't have a new secondary growth yet.
The largest leaf is 9.5 ".
I don't want to post photos of a damaged plant.... 
I think it is a fairly large seedling. I should only have to wait 3 yrs, LOL.


----------



## Justin (Apr 10, 2015)

i've bloomed sand, not gig yet. 

3 years or less sounds about right. but you are on the right track!


----------



## Hawaii Grower (Apr 18, 2015)

When the leaf reaches 12-14" each then they will flower


----------



## paphs999 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Hawaii Grower,
Thank you for the information!
My Dancer still looks like it went through a war..... 
I contacted the seller about it, and the seller got real huffy and told me to look at all their excellent reviews. Interesting that the seller didn't choose to sell these on ebay, but only through the website.
Another seller sells these both on ebay and online, and I saw at least 8 excellent reviews about how well-packed and undamaged the paphs were...
Needless to say, I won't be buying anything from the other one again.
paphs999


----------

